# what are your ages?



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

hey guys i was just wondering how old most of you guys are thanks!


----------



## benel3006 (Mar 27, 2010)

51 here. May want to set up question as a poll with say 5 year increments though.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

15 fixing to be 16 in 11 days WOOHOO!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

parkerd said:


> 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.


It's true


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha are you immortal and I'll be 16 in 3days


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

16 in 2 weeks


----------



## Sandford98 (Apr 14, 2013)

15... suprising to see these younger guys


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

27

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

good ole 17


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

17 in july


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

17 in October


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

16 in a few months


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

just 16


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

18 in a couple weeks


----------



## SkaterGirl (May 1, 2012)

ill be 15 in October


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Your name is Emma too? Thats awesome


----------



## SkaterGirl (May 1, 2012)

yeppers it is!!


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

almost 16 and a half


----------



## kybuckhunter34 (Jun 11, 2013)

15 this september


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

16.17 here come august.


----------



## DeathSeason (Feb 1, 2013)

22 in 9 days!!


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

19 here


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Im 17


----------



## Bowhunter1999 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm 14 and have been shooting for about a year now


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

old enough to know better, but young enough not to care! 17!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I turned 20 on the 8th


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

17, turning 18 on august 30th


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Turned 16 a feww weeks ago


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

54. It seems like Im having 3 birthdays a year now!


----------



## ajstout (Jun 11, 2013)

25 gonna be 26 nov


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

16 as of today......


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

15!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

28 as of may 26th. Same birthday as Hank Jr


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

16 for about 3 months now.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> 17 in October


I'm with Michaela!!


----------



## mdarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

I was 30 years old 574 days ago


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

44 going to be 45 in November..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

33 years old


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

18 in August. Surprised to see these older guys I thought this side of AT was for young bucks lol


----------



## HB021 (Jul 18, 2013)

26 self employed


----------



## f55 (Aug 6, 2013)

16 as of yesterday!


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

46 here, but wife insists I act like I'm 20!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

BuckHunter_Kyle said:


> 18 in August. Surprised to see these older guys I thought this side of AT was for young bucks lol


And does


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

18!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I just turned 20 the only reason I stick around the young sportsman link is because I have talk to all of yall the most and figured why stop ( I joined when I was 16 or 17 )


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just turned 20. Boy, you guys make me feel OLD!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

moonhs10 said:


> Just turned 20. Boy, you guys make me feel OLD!


You are


----------



## kwebb58 (Aug 8, 2013)

19!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

48. Strong as an ox and faster than all you kids lol


----------

